
Introducing Token - shea256
https://blog.tokenize.com/introducing-token-e759bedc36f6
======
tarr11
Well, a ring is better than a watch I suppose. But the idea of charging my
ring every night just so I can authenticate feels burdensome.

~~~
brad0
What's stupid is that you could build something similar that doesn't need
power.

Take a look at contactless bank cards. They're powered by the signal from the
NFC reader.

------
jpfaraco
I wonder how they are addressing the lack of standardization of NFC protocols,
which has essentially prevented NFC from taking off..

~~~
mshaps
Good question. We're seeing some consolidation though. One example, we were
frustrated about the idea of having to go city to city building partnerships
with local transit authorities for our customers to be able to use their Token
in place of their transit card. But in partnership with Mastercard we're
working to standardize transit systems to use EMV as the standard open
protocol instead of proprietary Mifare protocols. We've had some luck, over 80
cities will be live with this in 2017. Chicago and London were among the
first. We also are BLE compatible.

------
pawal
This reminds me of the Java Ring, that was almost 20 years ago.

